

Zuckerberg-backed Panorama Teams with Harvard to Open Source Its Student Survey - katm
http://techcrunch.com/2014/08/26/zuckerberg-backed-panorama-teams-with-harvard-to-open-source-school-survey-questions/

======
zoidb
Specifically what they are making "open source" is an excel spreadsheet with a
list of survey questions, here is a direct link -
[https://panoramaed.com/landing/download-student-
survey](https://panoramaed.com/landing/download-student-survey)

Seems like it would be nice to share something like this as a google doc.

